# Looking for Flameless Tiki Torch



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I found this









at TikiZone.com, but they have been sold out for the longest time. Does anyone know where I can find this. I've looked everywhere on the internet.

This flameless and is battery operated. It has those fake flames that move with a fan. For $5.99, I thought it would be a great way to illuminate my haunted castle corridors.

thanks!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Maureen, it would be WAY more fun to make them yourself. And easy, too.......Interested?


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, I'm interested. Do you have a tutorial?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

I would be interested to see how to make one as well!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

I had picked something like this up for like $2.50 a piece from a local custome shop

D C Theatricks
Local	(716) 847-0180

747 Main St
Buffalo, NY 14203 

Costumes by DC Theatricks


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I thought about taking a couple that I have around and making them flameless....All you'd have to do is get a couple of REAL tiki torches which should be out in all the stores now...Take the wick out and slide a cord with socket down through the wick hole....The small night light type socket with cord coming out of the bottom, NOT side should fit in snuggly...I'd try to get a black socket and cord if possible....I'd probably paint the cord black if need be or better yet slide it down through the bamboo if possible....Attach a plug on the end,buy some of those flicker bulbs and you've got a flameless tiki...If you want the kind like in your picture then you've got alot more work ahead of you....Good Luck!....ZR


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is a link to the instruction that I am using. You can make it smaller by using only one fan and exchanging the lights for colored super-bright LEDs.


Faux Flame Urns


----------



## crazybob (Apr 11, 2005)

They sold those at our local dollar tree last season!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

You could ask the guys over at tiki central....They might have an idea where to cop some.....ZR


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Thanks RookieSpooker ... I forgot about that link. I saw that site some time ago.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Rookie, that is a great project tutorial and something I was interested in doing. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Just to let everyone know that the torches are back in stock at the tikizone
Swank Lights


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I just wanted to add to this thread for anyone that is interested in tiki lights. A few weeks ago I came across some different brands of tiki lights for your deck. They are just like the ones you buy that really light up w/ a flame but these have flicker lights in them and are solar activated. I think it was 4 or 6 for $50.00, they come in a set......I had to practically break my hand to keep myself from putting them in my cart. Its a bad thing to have a Lowes credit card!!lol

Muf


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

maureenpr said:


> Just to let everyone know that the torches are back in stock at the tikizone
> Swank Lights


From the description, it appears to be just the inserts - no torch.

Actually, I kind of like it that way so I don't have to tear them apart to make something else from it.

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Actually the description says it is 7.5" (10" with the flame). So I believe I'll be getting just what is pictured. This is the insert that would go into the yard torches.









This is exactly what I'm looking for, as I wanted to make skeleton hands coming out of the wall holding the torches, for my haunted castle theme this year. I purchased 6 of them. I'll take some pictures for a tutorial.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Actually, Oriental Trading Company (OTC) has the flaming torch light for half the price of TikiZone!










However, I prefer playing with real fire!


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Actually, Oriental Trading Company (OTC) has the flaming torch light for half the price of TikiZone!

I ordered 2 of these from OTC last season. I was very displeased with them. The contacts for the batteries would not touch unless the top was on just right. When you went to twist them to turn them on they also were hard to hit the contacts. Also the motors are under powered. Plus they chewed through batteries after about 20 minutes...Just my 2 cents. Take it for what it's worth..


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

They look like the same model. Probably same supplier.

I bought those on OTC, to go along with these...

Skeleton Head Bamboo Torches


I was quite impressive with the skull torches. They are bigger than I expected. I'm going to either insert leds for the entire skull to glow or I may just do the eyes.


----------

